# AEG Logistat A010 / A020 Software



## neutrino2k (8 April 2008)

Hallo,

ich benötige die Software für die A010 / A020.
Bin mir leider nicht sicher, welche ich benötige. 
AKF oder AKL ?
Habe die AKF35, aber die sagt immer kein CTS-Signal, wenn ich die A010 auslesen möchte.
Mit einem Terminalemulator konnte ich schon verschiedene Sachen auslesen, so dass es kein Kabelproblem sein kann.
Evtl. ist es auch das Geschwindigkeitsproblem (WIN-PC mit 700MHz).
Oder, sollte man besser einen reinen DOS-PC(ohne WIN) verwenden.

sorry für den neuen thread zu dem alten Thema, aber die anderen Beiträge haben mich verwirrt.

Danke im Vorraus


----------



## neutrino2k (8 April 2008)

*sorry, email vergessen*

meine email: neutrino2k@web.de


----------



## neutrino2k (10 April 2008)

*Problem gelöst*

wenn jemand hilfe mit der A010 oder A020 braucht, zwecks bedienungsanleitung, kabel, usw. , kann sich gerne melden.


----------



## Vanny (23 Dezember 2010)

*Suche Software*

Suche A020 Software
Gruss Jörg


----------



## DEXCOR (22 Februar 2021)

Hallo neutrino2k 
Hast du für die A020 eine deutsche Bedienungsanleitung? 
Grüße 
David


----------



## wafy (16 Mai 2021)

Hallo,
Dein Beitrag ist schon etwas älter aber ich versuchs`s doch mal:
Die grüne LED meiner A020 geht trotz korrekter Stromversorgung nicht an. Betriebsspannung an den IC`s ist ok. Allerdings
wird der Reset Anschluss der CPU 8031 stets auf HIGH gehalten, deshalb startet die SPS nicht. Da ich keinen Stromlaufplan
habe ist eine Fehlersuche sehr schwer. Vielleicht ist dieser Fehler bereits bekannt und behoben worden?


----------



## wafy (20 Mai 2021)

Hallo,
ist zwar ein älterer Beitrag aber ich versuch es doch mal:

Habe bei meiner A020 folgendes Problem:
Nach dem Einschalten (24V) leuchtet die grüne LED nicht weil die Reset Leitung der 8031 CPU aktiv (H-Signal) ist.
Ist dieser Fehler bekannt?

Grüße
walfy


----------



## Kieler (21 Mai 2021)

A020? Im Ernst? Dann noch Probleme, welche die interne Elektronik betreffen. Da wirst du nur mit sehr viel Glück noch Hilfe finden. Ich glaube, die letzte habe ich vor über 25 Jahren eingesetzt.


----------



## ibaser (25 Januar 2022)

neutrino2k schrieb:


> *Problem gelöst*
> 
> wenn jemand hilfe mit der A010 oder A020 braucht, zwecks bedienungsanleitung, kabel, usw. , kann sich gerne melden.


ich brauche es bitte an ibaser@uni-bremen.de


----------



## ibaser (25 Januar 2022)

neutrino2k schrieb:


> *Problem gelöst*
> 
> wenn jemand hilfe mit der A010 oder A020 braucht, zwecks bedienungsanleitung, kabel, usw. , kann sich gerne melden.


Hallo, könnten Sie mir bitte von A010 Bedingungsanleitung zu senden, Danke


----------

